# Quest 2 who's buying it?



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2020)

To keep the VR & AR thread momentum going over Quest 2, who plans to buy or who has already pre-ordered? I did and made it into the October 13th window. The Oculus website is showing a November 2nd ship date in the US for both of the 64gb and 256gb model. Third-party retailers are still showing stock available. Some people have been saying this happened on the Quest launch as well. Third-parties just started sending new ship dates closer to their original ship date. 

I hope this isn't the case this time and I made the October 13th ship date window. lol


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 22, 2020)

I honestly believe I will more keen to get the Quest 2 after I have played about 45 minutes of Squadrons.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 22, 2020)

I am thinking of buying one for demoing Nanome to my collegues. 










And it is available in Oculus store as well.






						Nanome on Oculus Rift | Oculus
					

Manipulate chemicals and proteins with your hands, explore chemistry and nanotechnology from a whole new perspective, collaborate with others, learn and create like never before.




					www.oculus.com
				





Might even convince multiple labs to purchase lab version of Quest2 for use in Virtual Reality conferences. 


So yeah, I may get one depends on how it goes with convincing my wife


----------



## Octavean (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm a definite maybe,.....

Currently I have the Oculus Quest v1 and am willing wait until such time as it can no longer play Quest specific games or wireless Oculus Link becomes a reality.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I honestly believe I will more keen to get the Quest 2 after I have played about 45 minutes of Squadrons.


I can not wait for Squadrons! I will be testing my Rift S and Quest 2 to see which I like the best. I really can't wait to try wireless VR using Virtual Desktop.



xkm1948 said:


> I am thinking of buying one for demoing Nanome to my collegues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one to buy a few for Virtual meetings with our other companies as well. I saw the app you are talking about last week and found it very interesting. I feel VR and AR will be huge for the medical field. My wife doesn't know I bought one yet.. haha Remember it's easier to be forgiven than ask permission! haha



Octavean said:


> I'm a definite maybe,.....
> 
> Currently I have the Oculus Quest v1 and am willing wait until such time as it can no longer play Quest specific games or wireless Oculus Link becomes a reality.


I mean if you are happy with it then wait, but if you have the funds then most people have said its a worth wild upgrade giving you fall into the 2nd IPD adjustment which is 63. So, most people that are 62-64 should have the best experience. The early Quest 2 owners like Natie and Mike have reported that the wide setting is fine but you can see black edges far side of your FOV. I'm curious to see the backlash over the wide IPD adjustment. I fall into the number 2 setting so I should be fine. I haven't had any problems with the Rift S and it only has software IPD adjustments.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 23, 2020)

Nah, kickin' with Rift and I see totally no sense of getting a newer VR headset. I use this so rarely that an upgrade would be a total waste of money.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 23, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Nah, kickin' with Rift and I see totally no sense of getting a newer VR headset. I use this so rarely that an upgrade would be a total waste of money.


I also already have a headset but between Half Life Alyx, Squadrons and Everspace 2 it has me pretty hyped to get a new one (price). The biggest pro for me for the Quest 2 is wireless while the biggest con is Facebook necessity.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Nah, kickin' with Rift and I see totally no sense of getting a newer VR headset. I use this so rarely that an upgrade would be a total waste of money.


I can understand that and I really hate the fact they are killing off the Rift. I really can't wait to see the difference in the quality of the Quest 2 with and wireless PCVR over or under my Rift S.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 24, 2020)

While in Micro center getting the RTX3090, I tried out the Oculus Quest 2 on display. 

The controller is growing on me. 

One bad thing is there will be no place to mount of fan blowing to cool my forehead. The store tech agrees with me. They have tried fitting already, there will be little places for putting fans.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> While in Micro center getting the RTX3090, I tried out the Oculus Quest 2 on display.
> 
> The controller is growing on me.
> 
> ...


Nice! wow, 3090?


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm tempted to say that's  a perfect example of humble bragging, but I'll resist


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 24, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! wow, 3090?



24GB VRAM for work AND VR is amazing!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> 24GB VRAM for work AND VR is amazing!


Nice, I need more detail in a new thread. lol I want to hear how buttery smooth Alyx plays on max settings.

I can't wait to get my Quest 2.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 25, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice, I need more detail in a new thread. lol I want to hear how buttery smooth Alyx plays on max settings.
> 
> I can't wait to get my Quest 2.



I was kinda shocked the micro center employee allowed me to put it on for "comfort testing". I was not allowed it power it on though. They had about 8 units locked in a glass cabinet at their demo shelf. The guy doing the "promotion" was not particularly fond of Quest 2's production quality. To me it also just felt cheap plastic.

The default strap reminded me of the OG Vive strap. I guess if you are getting one, make sure to buy the elite straps


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> I was kinda shocked the micro center employee allowed me to put it on for "comfort testing". I was not allowed it power it on though. They had about 8 units locked in a glass cabinet at their demo shelf. The guy doing the "promotion" was not particularly fond of Quest 2's production quality. To me it also just felt cheap plastic.
> 
> The default strap reminded me of the OG Vive strap. I guess if you are getting one, make sure to buy the elite straps


Nice, yeah the elite strap is a must if you can afford it. Give me cheap plastic over that cloth they were using. I've heard it was very hard to keep clean. How was the weight?


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 25, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice, yeah the elite strap is a must if you can afford it. Give me cheap plastic over that cloth they were using. I've heard it was very hard to keep clean. How was the weight?




Quite light. Way easier to handle than my OG Vive lol


----------



## Octavean (Sep 27, 2020)

Now that I think about it, I didn't get the original Oculus Quest until Oculus Link was announced.  I didn't think a stand alone only VR HMD was worth it.  An offical Wireless Oculus Link would be about the equivalent with respect to a must have feature (worth getting) IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Sep 27, 2020)

i am a VR enthusiast.
i bought the Rift S and bought over 40 games. (Alyx included)

spent most of the time in Beatsaber after finishing almost every VR adventure on the market.

the problem is..
when you buy almost every single proper VR game you have around 100 Hours of Gameplay in VR before you saw EVERY single game that is relevant.


after that you have no reason to even touch your HMD except beating high scores in Beat Saber.

i am glad that i was able to sell my rift s for 430€ + the memory to had a lot of fun with it.
but there are no more new games and VR is completely ignored by todays devs.. 
it feels irreleveant because it is irrelevant after the major launches.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Now that I think about it, I didn't get the original Oculus Quest until Oculus Link was announced.  I didn't think a stand alone only VR HMD was worth it.  An offical Wireless Oculus Link would be about the equivalent with respect to a must have feature (worth getting) IMO.


Yeah wireless VR will be a game-changer for me. I know for a fact that I'll be able to use VR more with Quest 2. I'm very curious to see how will Virtual Desktop works with wireless. I have seen a lot of posts where people say it's good enough now without Wifi 6. Official wireless support from FB would be even better, but who knows how far that is out.



WarTherapy1195 said:


> i am a VR enthusiast.
> i bought the Rift S and bought over 40 games. (Alyx included)
> 
> spent most of the time in Beatsaber after finishing almost every VR adventure on the market.
> ...


Do you plan to get Quest 2? Also, that's been the issue from day one, but I feel there is enough content to keep you using VR until we get everyone on board making VR games. Did you try any of the Alyx mods? It has workshop support. The new Bioshock mod is really good. I haven't finished it but so far I like it. It's only the first part, but the modder has already said if enough people want it he will finish it. Also, Pavlov VR is really good and it has workshop support. I can't say enough about Fallout 4 VR and Skyrim VR as well.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah wireless VR will be a game-changer for me. I know for a fact that I'll be able to use VR more with Quest 2. I'm very curious to see how will Virtual Desktop works with wireless. I have seen a lot of posts where people say it's good enough now without Wifi 6. Official wireless support from FB would be even better, but who knows how far that is out.
> 
> 
> Do you plan to get Quest 2? Also, that's been the issue from day one, but I feel there is enough content to keep you using VR until we get everyone on board making VR games. Did you try any of the Alyx mods? It has workshop support. The new Bioshock mod is really good. I haven't finished it but so far I like it. It's only the first part, but the modder has already said if enough people want it he will finish it. Also, Pavlov VR is really good and it has workshop support. I can't say enough about Fallout 4 VR and Skyrim VR as well.


no i'll never buy a VR Headset again. 
it's a huge waste of money for what you acutally get with the current games.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 28, 2020)

Completely off topic here, but WTH.

From a simple experience point of view yeah I agree with you. If you are just there to experience a narrative passively, then yes there is currently very limited story driven VR content available. Cost of development, relatively small market and etc.

From a content creation / productivity tool point of view I cannot agree with you. I was by no means a 3D / VR artist. But I like creating and taking my work for illustration in VR. Sure I love myself a well constructed passive VR experience. However I find creating VR content yourself is way more satisfying then just sit back and have content feed to you. For me, VR is another machine-human interface just like a monitor, a keyboard, a mouse and a pair of headphone all rolled into one. Heck not just me, my 5yrs old daughter does her doodling in VR on a daily basis and her spatial drawing skills is already way better than mine. Here is one of her drawings in tilt brush










Different people have different mentality and expectations. Some likes passively being entertained, some likes actively entertain themselves. Maybe try observing things in a different perspective.


----------



## Octavean (Sep 28, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah wireless VR will be a game-changer for me. I know for a fact that I'll be able to use VR more with Quest 2. I'm very curious to see how will Virtual Desktop works with wireless. I have seen a lot of posts where people say it's good enough now without Wifi 6. Official wireless support from FB would be even better, but who knows how far that is out.
> 
> 
> Do you plan to get Quest 2? Also, that's been the issue from day one, but I feel there is enough content to keep you using VR until we get everyone on board making VR games. Did you try any of the Alyx mods? It has workshop support. The new Bioshock mod is really good. I haven't finished it but so far I like it. It's only the first part, but the modder has already said if enough people want it he will finish it. Also, Pavlov VR is really good and it has workshop support. I can't say enough about Fallout 4 VR and Skyrim VR as well.



Yeah, I'm not going to say that ~$299 is couch cushion money but it is damn cheap.  The entire Oculus Quest 2 is probably less then what a Vive Wireless attachment kit was going for when it was new.

As for games, I find that there are always upcoming games I want to try and don't want to miss out on as well as old games I want to revisit. I still want to try Solaris Offworld Combat and the upcoming Star Wars Squadrons and more.  I never really got into Beat Saber but I really enjoy Space Pirate Trainer and Roborecall.



xkm1948 said:


> Completely off topic here, but WTH.
> 
> From a simple experience point of view yeah I agree with you. If you are just there to experience a narrative passively, then yes there is currently very limited story driven VR content available. Cost of development, relatively small market and etc.
> 
> ...


I'll also add that 360 cameras allow you to create your own photos and videos accessible in VR.  I've been using a VR camera for years on trips, holidays and more for years now.   


The reality is that VR isn't for everyone and there is no convincing them whether they have noteworthy experience  with VR or not.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 28, 2020)

My family already got a Quest 1 and honestly it's a ton of fun and a good formfactor. Some issue with the battery life degrading and it's not replaceable, but a separate battery pack fixes that I guess.

My problem is I don't have a Facebook account, and they're going to start requiring one now. Kind of puts me off buying a Quest 2 for myself. Hoping another company can pull off something like it though, the hardware is pretty good for the cost.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to say that ~$299 is couch cushion money but it is damn cheap.  The entire Oculus Quest 2 is probably less then what a Vive Wireless attachment kit was going for when it was new.
> 
> As for games, I find that there are always upcoming games I want to try and don't want to miss out on as well as old games I want to revisit. I still want to try Solaris Offworld Combat and the upcoming Star Wars Squadrons and more.  I never really got into Beat Saber but I really enjoy Space Pirate Trainer and Roborecall.
> 
> ...


True, not couch cushion cheap, but in a world of 3090 gpus going for 1500 and consoles 400-500 it's pretty cheap. lol This round pricing should draw in a lot more users.

I can't wait for Star Wars Squadrons this week. We still have 2 more VR games coming from Valve in the works. Oculus announced a lot at FB Connect 7. I was a little disappointed with Jurassic park being cell-shaded, but after thinking about it even cell shading looks really good in VR. So, now I can't wait to play it.


----------



## Octavean (Sep 28, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> True, not couch cushion cheap, but in a world of 3090 gpus going for 1500 and consoles 400-500 it's pretty cheap. lol This round pricing should draw in a lot more users.
> 
> I can't wait for Star Wars Squadrons this week. We still have 2 more VR games coming from Valve in the works. Oculus announced a lot at FB Connect 7. I was a little disappointed with Jurassic park being cell-shaded, but after thinking about it even cell shading looks really good in VR. So, now I can't wait to play it.



Yeah, Assassin's Creed VR, Splinter Cell VR, Population One, Warhammer 40K, and more,....


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> no i'll never buy a VR Headset again.
> it's a huge waste of money for what you acutally get with the current games.


I don't know buddy. I think there is a lot of really cool stuff coming soon.



xkm1948 said:


> Completely off topic here, but WTH.
> 
> From a simple experience point of view yeah I agree with you. If you are just there to experience a narrative passively, then yes there is currently very limited story driven VR content available. Cost of development, relatively small market and etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Tilt brush is amazing. I still think there is a huge market for stuff like *Henry*. I like all of the Google Spotlight stuff as well. I think VR theme parks could be big. I'd love to have a Disney VR theme park to visit. Of course, I don't think it would replace the current theme parks but it would be great for people that may never get the chance to go. I live somewhat close to Disney World.



Octavean said:


> Yeah, Assassin's Creed VR, Splinter Cell VR, Population One, Warhammer 40K, and more,....


Have you seen Star Wars Tales from the Galaxy's Edge? This looks really good.


----------



## Octavean (Sep 28, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know buddy. I think there is a lot of really cool stuff coming soon.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Tilt brush is amazing. I still think there is a huge market for stuff like *Henry*. I like all of the Google Spotlight stuff as well. I think VR theme parks could be big. I'd love to have a Disney VR theme park to visit. Of course, I don't think it would replace the current theme parks but it would be great for people that may never get the chance to go. I live somewhat close to Disney World.
> ...


Yeah, I did see the SW: Tails From The Galaxy's Edge trailer and it does look good IMO, although, I suspect it will be short just like the other three Oculus SW experiences.  Still fun though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Yeah, I did see the SW: Tails From The Galaxy's Edge trailer and it does look good IMO, although, I suspect it will be short just like the other three Oculus SW experiences.  Still fun though.


Yea, the Vader Immortal series was great and I hope this has more in terms of replayability. I'm looking forward to it. I'm ready for any new content.. lol I have noticed a drop in users in Big Screen probably due to people trying to sell their Go's and Quests before Quest 2. Hopefully, there will be a big jump in users. I don't know FB is really pushing Horizons and have already told the Big Screen dev's to join them or be swallowed up by them. I don't remember the word for word but that's pretty close.


----------



## Octavean (Sep 28, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, the Vader Immortal series was great and I hope this has more in terms of replayability. I'm looking forward to it. I'm ready for any new content.. lol I have noticed a drop in users in Big Screen probably due to people trying to sell their Go's and Quests before Quest 2. Hopefully, there will be a big jump in users. I don't know FB is really pushing Horizons and have already told the Big Screen dev's to join them or be swallowed up by them. I don't remember the word for word but that's pretty close.




I still have my original Oculus Rift CV1 and Touch controllers, decommissioned in its original packaging.  I don't much see the point in trying to resell such things.  It's a bit of a collectors item to me and has some sentimental value just like my old Sega genesis, Atari 2600, Colecovision and more.

I can see how some people might have sold their Oculus Quest v1 units when stock was poor and before the Oculus Quest 2 announcement but not sure how they could sell anywhere near what they paid for it now.  Still I am happy to hold onto my current Oculus Quest now for the same reasons I held onto the Rift. 

Not really interested in FB Horizons but that is just me.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 28, 2020)

Are we 100% sure there will be a wireless way to link PC to Oculus Quest 2? Or at least 90Hz for PCLinked Oculus Quest 2? This is my major concern now. I dont want a downgrade in refresh rate.


----------



## Octavean (Sep 28, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Are we 100% sure there will be a wireless way to link PC to Oculus Quest 2? Or at least 90Hz for PCLinked Oculus Quest 2? This is my major concern now. I dont want a downgrade in refresh rate.



I think they already announced incoming 90Hz support and that Oculus Link is coing out of beta.  Wireless has been talked about but has been said to be not ready.

Since there is no official Wireless support one shouldn't allow it to influence their buying decision.  If I hear a go on Wireless I'll probably jump on it but I still want to buy a PS5 (with optical drive) and perhaps a new 10GbE switch and WiFi 6 Router so I'm in no rush to buy the Quest 2 currently,...

Edit:

People can still use Virtual Desktop for the time being though,....


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hmm. I do have a WiFi6 router ASUS AX11000, also just upgraded my NIC to Intel WIFi6 AX200. Man I just wish there is a more elegant way of enabling full on wireless PCVR. 

Interersted to buy, but for now the Oculus tech is still not mature enough for me to justify a new headset. Also there is a very good chance that my daughter will ends up hogging it


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2020)

Octavean said:


> I still have my original Oculus Rift CV1 and Touch controllers, decommissioned in its original packaging.  I don't much see the point in trying to resell such things.  It's a bit of a collectors item to me and has some sentimental value just like my old Sega genesis, Atari 2600, Colecovision and more.
> 
> I can see how some people might have sold their Oculus Quest v1 units when stock was poor and before the Oculus Quest 2 announcement but not sure how they could sell anywhere near what they paid for it now.  Still I am happy to hold onto my current Oculus Quest now for the same reasons I held onto the Rift.
> 
> Not really interested in FB Horizons but that is just me.


I still have my Dk1, Vive, Rift S, Gear VR and soon Quest 2.



xkm1948 said:


> Are we 100% sure there will be a wireless way to link PC to Oculus Quest 2? Or at least 90Hz for PCLinked Oculus Quest 2? This is my major concern now. I dont want a downgrade in refresh rate.


Yeah, Virtual Reality Oasis Mike has already said that wireless using Virtual Desktop with 90hz is better than Rift S. Check out the Video.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 29, 2020)

The PCVR is like choose 2 out of 3 :

1. High resolution
2. High refresh rate + low latency
3. Wireless

Quest 2: 1 +3
Index:  1+2
HP Reverb G2: 1+2

I thought Valve was working on some Index Wireless adapters?  After viewing the text clarity comparison of Reverb G2 versus Index and Quest 2, I cant say for sure I still likes Quest 2.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> The PCVR is like choose 2 out of 3 :
> 
> 1. High resolution
> 2. High refresh rate + low latency
> ...


You have to remember that it's not using the new wifi 6 and even link is still in beta. It's still the old method used with the og Quest. It doesn't look as good due to the compression method. It's only going to get better. I'd put high refresh rate on Quest 2 as well. It's only 72hz right now using link but it will be 90hz soon. Virtual Desktop has it working 90hz wirelessly. Plus, John Carmack has already confirmed that it can do 120hz.

EDIT: Yeah Gabe has said they are working on wireless.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2020)

I keep hearing a lot of great things about using Quest 2 wirelessly with Virtual Desktop. A lot of people are reporting that it's better than using Link tethered. It's pretty crazy a 3rd party dev has got wireless working with 90hz better than Oculus with it's on cable. Oculus still has Link running 72hz.. Some dev's are hinting at a dedicated wireless dongle is what Oculus is working on which would be awesome, but let us use our wireless network until it's ready.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I keep hearing a lot of great things about using Quest 2 wirelessly with Virtual Desktop. A lot of people are reporting that it's better than using Link tethered. It's pretty crazy a 3rd party dev has got wireless working with 90hz better than Oculus with it's on cable. Oculus still has Link running 72hz.. Some dev's are hinting at a dedicated wireless dongle is what Oculus is working on which would be awesome, but let us use our wireless network until it's ready.



Latency is a big problem though using virtual desktop. You need a good WiFi6 router and your PC better connect to the router using Ethernet

Dedicated wireless interface would be amazing


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Latency is a big problem though using virtual desktop. You need a good WiFi6 router and your PC better connect to the router using Ethernet
> 
> Dedicated wireless interface would be amazing



That's the thing though they are not even taking advantage of Wifi 6. *Guy Godin* has confirmed that Virtual Desktop is only using 150 Mbps. I've been wondering about how well my mesh system would work and someone reported this morning that they are using a wireless mesh system where the router is 2 rooms away from their computer and it works great. I have a Netgear Orbi ac2200 system router and satellite combo. I need to upgrade my wireless adapter. I am thinking of getting a PCIe adapter. Just not sure which one I want to get that will work the best and be future proof.  I do agree that a dedicated wireless interface would be amazing!

Guy Godin's link to tweet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310710266301042688


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 3, 2020)

I was curious until I saw the price...the Pimax 5K is actually the cheapest one available to me. I would still probably spend my money on the Vive Pro for slightly more.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 3, 2020)

im sticking with the rift for now.


WarTherapy1195 said:


> 100 Hours of Gameplay i


bro you must be playing in sissy mode   ive more hours on one game but with plenty of mods applyed.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> im sticking with the rift for now.
> 
> bro you must be playing in sissy mode   ive more hours on one game but with plenty of mods applyed.
> View attachment 170650


FO4VR is amazing with mods! I need to start back playing it. I can't wait to try it out on the Quest 2 with Virtual Desktop and Sidequest. Sidequest has a pretty big library of games like Half-Life, Wolfenstein, Quake, and soon Doom 3.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 3, 2020)

yes agreed, ive got the mod which if you look at something the wrong way it kills ya in fo4vr. halflife-Alyx has some good mod maps to look out for, im nearly got 500 hours in skyrim VR too, ive loads of time on my hands since retiring.
let me know if you would like a list of my fallout4vr mods im using buddy.


----------

